# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Only $143,000 Week

## Peter NJ

You do get 3 Villas tho.



http://www.vrbo.com/1032843ha

----------


## Peter NJ

How do they have bad camera phone pics showing off this place?

----------


## LindaP

If you buy it Peter.....you will have many new friends :)
PS LOVE your new avatar !!!!

----------


## LMAC

Such a deal !

----------


## mikehorne

is it costly for weak .

----------

